# Nice Old Vintage Hiawatha Blue Ladies Bicycle Bike



## TheBlueBearBoutique (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, please see my listing on Ebay. It is a wonderful old bicycle. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270618655315&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## JLarkin (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice bike, it will do well.


----------

